# Phantoms: Snake 1/32 Vega Mongoose 1/32 Rail



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi everyone!

New to posting on this forum- and a recent returnee to plastic kits.

Has anyone ever seen (in person) or built the Revell 1976 / 1977 release 1/32 Snap - together Snake Vega Funny Car (H-1115) (NOT Army sponsor) or Mongoose Rail (H-1116) ?

I am a Snake Mongoose collector who recently returned to plastic kits and saw an old comic book ad featuring them- but no web searches have returned any pictures of completed or un-built kits.

Dean Milano at toys-n-cars.com sent me a jpg of the Revell 76 / 77 catalog showing the 2 kits- but I know that doesn't always mean they were produced.

I also recognize that 1/32 snap kits were not highly thought of by collectors.

Any help and all comments appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

I emailed an Ebay member who was selling off a "large collection of old kits" (his words) including some Snake and Mongoose- I inquired about the phantom 1/32 kits- he said he had them and sold them a few months back....but did not have the pictures of the kits from the auction....

The quest continues, but I'm beginning to feel more and more that these kits were not actually produced for one reason or another.


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

Just to show how crazed I am- I sent an email to Don Prudhomme (the Snake himself). I did preface the message with a note about how obscure my question was and that I realized he may have no earthly clue. 
But, I figured it couldn't hurt- If I hear back I will post the answer.


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

Below is the response from my inquiry to Snake Racing:


Thanks for your interest and question regarding the Revell model kits. Unfortunately, we were not able to recall anything about these particular models or gather any information. As you mentioned, that was several years ago and while we do have many similar items here in Snake's personal collection, we do not have the items you are inquiring about.

Thanks!

Skip Allum
General Manager

This as well as every other dead end- and the lack of photos on the web of any completed kits- leads me to believe these kits never actually made it to production.

If anyone ever comes across them in the wild- Take pictures!! Beg, borrow or buy them!! And, of course shoot me a PM or post on this thread if possible.
Don Prudhomme Racing


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I own a MIB unbuilt Mongoose rail, and there was a factory sealed one on Ebay earlier this year. Here are a couple of builders that were on Ebay recently:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REVELL-1-32...577568241?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item5af03cb9f1


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I wasn't able to find a picture of the American release of the Snake, but I see them on Ebay every few years. Here's a pic of the Canadian release of the Snake:










Mongoose:










Canadian release of Mongoose:


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

There's a Snake Vega on Ebay right now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Revell-Snake-Vega-Funny-Car-Model-Snap-Together-Built-w-Box-1975/290949971634?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D15932%26meid%3D54993617470410527%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D7611%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D290949522767%26


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)




----------

